# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه

## morci

سلام
دوستان من رشته ریاضی امسال کنکور دادم.
برای انتخاب رشته مناسبم خیلی گیج شدم.
نمی دونم برم رشته مهندسی مکانیک یا برق و یا علوم پایه مثل ریاضیات و کاربردها و یا فیزیک و مهندسی فیزیک.
خودم رشته های علوم پایه رو خیلی دوست دارم. ولی خب با استقبال کمی که داره یه کم دودل شدم مثلا رتبه چهارهزار کشوری فیزیک دانشگاه شریف قبول شده و رتبه های پایین دویست برق شریف قبول شدن.
خودم دوست ندارم فقط برم دانشگاه و بعدش برم یه کارخونه و یا جای دیگه کار کنم و همین و دیگه هیچ رشدی نداشته باشم.بیشتر دوست دارم روی تحقیقات و محیط دانشگاهی وقتم رو بزارم و شاید کمی در صنعت.
مثلا افراد خیلی بزرگی فقط ریاضیات(نه مهندسی) خوندن مثل دکتر هشترودی ویا همین خانم میرزاخانی که خیلی هم معروفن(البته بنده درحد این دو بزرگوار نیستم.)
میشه یه کم درباره رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه و مزایا و معایب و تفاوتشون بگید.
ببخشید خیلی طولانی شد. ممنون.

----------


## TAT

> سلام
> دوستان من رشته ریاضی امسال کنکور دادم.
> برای انتخاب رشته مناسبم خیلی گیج شدم.
> نمی دونم برم رشته مهندسی مکانیک یا برق و یا علوم پایه مثل ریاضیات و کاربردها و یا فیزیک و مهندسی فیزیک.
> خودم رشته های علوم پایه رو خیلی دوست دارم. ولی خب با استقبال کمی که داره یه کم دودل شدم مثلا رتبه چهارهزار کشوری فیزیک دانشگاه شریف قبول شده و رتبه های پایین دویست برق شریف قبول شدن.
> خودم دوست ندارم فقط برم دانشگاه و بعدش برم یه کارخونه و یا جای دیگه کار کنم و همین و دیگه هیچ رشدی نداشته باشم.بیشتر دوست دارم روی تحقیقات و محیط دانشگاهی وقتم رو بزارم و شاید کمی در صنعت.
> مثلا افراد خیلی بزرگی فقط ریاضیات(نه مهندسی) خوندن مثل دکتر هشترودی ویا همین خانم میرزاخانی که خیلی هم معروفن(البته بنده درحد این دو بزرگوار نیستم.)
> میشه یه کم درباره رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه و مزایا و معایب و تفاوتشون بگید.
> ببخشید خیلی طولانی شد. ممنون.



رشته های مهندسی

هدف: پرورش افرادی که هم دانش علمی دارن هم توان فنی دارن و هم ابتکار عمل

این بالاییه مهمترین قسمتش بود

حالا از نظر درسی :

اکثرا بیشتر روی فیزیک تمرکز دارن رشته های مهندس و ریاضی رو هم به عنوان مکملی برای فیزیک به کار میبرن

یعنی 

مثلا در رشتهی مهندسی برق 

جریان و اختلاف پتانسیل باید در بین  چند تا گره حساب بشه 

خب میدونیم که فرمول های یافتن جریان تو ازمایشگاه های فیزیک بدست امده و از طریق ریاضیات و فیزیک(هر دو با هم ) ثابت شده

و اما

حالا که فرمول رو میدونیم اگر برای پیدا کردن مثلا جریان در گره اقدام کنیم به یه معادله چند مجهول میرسیم یا به یه انتگرال چند گانه میرسیم که 

(اینجا فیزیک به عنوان یه مکمل برای درس فیزیک به کار میاد)

یا خیر مثلا یک پیستون اتومبیل رو شما در نظر بگی

سر پیستون یه بر امدگی یا فرو رفتگی خاصی داره

خب حالا اگر یه مهندس مکانیک بخواد یه پیستون طراحی کنه
باید ابتدا از علم فیزیک(قسمت های فشار و گرما و دما ووو ... ) و از علم شیمی (قسمت های جنس مواد و ویژگی مواد در مقابل حرارت و......)

استفاده کنه و یه فرمول هایی رو بدست بیاره تا از اونا جنس مواد مصرفی در پیستون و شکل پیستون و مقدار مقاومت پیستون در برابر گرماو ........ بدست بیاره

حالا این مهندس برای اینکه بدونه اندازه این پیستون (حجمش و.....) چقدر باید باشه تا احتراق به خوبی صورت بگیره 

باز نیاز مند انتگرال چند گانه هست

 یا مثلا اکثر رشته های مهندسی با تقریب کار میکنن و تقزیبا چیز های کمی وجود داره که به روش تحلیلی حل بشه

مثلا یه معادله از درجه N  رو یه مهندس می خواد حل کنه 

خوب تحلیلی حل کردن این معادله مشکله و گاهی لا ینحل

بنابر این مهندس ها از روش هایی عددی برای بدست اوردن جواب تقریبی یک معادله درجه n استفاده می کنن

که اثبات اینکه این روش های عددی حتما جواب درست بدست میده 
و همچنین اثبات اینکه  جواب تقریبی به ریشه اصلی معادله 
 با دقت  n رقم اعشار نزدیکه و...... 

به دسته اونایی که ریاضیات پاییه خوندن اثبات 

و اکثرا به دست کسانی که ریاضیایت کاربدی خوندن کشف میشه

منظور:

یعنی حیطه کاری ریاضیات کاربردی در این مسایل هست

که بسیار در کار های مهندسی لازم وضروری هس وجودشون

هیچ رشته ای عیب نداره

تفاوت هاشون هم بیان شد

----------


## Amiiin

یعنی مهندسی مکانیک غلظت شیمیش بیشتر رشته های دیگست ؟ ( به جز پلیمر و نفت )

----------


## TAT

> یعنی مهندسی مکانیک غلظت شیمیش بیشتر رشته های دیگست ؟ ( به جز پلیمر و نفت )


بله ولی نه انچنان 

البته مهندسی شیمی را فراموش کردید  :Yahoo (1): 

چون با مواد سر و کار دارد به طور مستقیم 

شیمی رو باید بلد باشند

----------


## Ultra

فقط توجه داشته باش که فیزیک خیلی سخته خیلی
اگر میخوای به جایی برسی باید همه زندگیتو بذاری
و لیسانسش هم کاربرد خاصی نداره
از کلاس 40 نفره ما تقریبا یک سومشون توی سال گذشته یا انصراف دادن یا تغییر رشته
کسانی که باقی میمونن هم کار سختی دارن واسه فارغ التحصیلی و بیشترشون تصمیم دارن که ادامه بدن
در کل اگر میخوای بیای رشته های علوم پایه باید سختی های زیادی تحمل کنی
فیزیک توی ایران وضعیت خوبی نداره واسه کار حداقل واسه آقایون که قراره سرپرست خانواده باشن
توی رشته های مهندسی باز نسبت به علوم پایه وضعیت شغلی بهتری داریم
و بازار کار داره به سمتی پیش میره که دیگه کسی کار پیدا نمیکنه حداقل توی فیزیک
باید خودت یه ایده خوب پیدا کنی که بتونی ازش درآمد داشته باشی
وگرنه اگر بخوای استاد هم بشی و دکتراتو بگیری راه سخت تری هست که اصلا معلوم نیست تا کجای کار میتونی بری
تازه دکترای فیزیک حدود 6 تا 8 سال طول میکشه
با لیسانس و فوق لیسانس میشه چیزی حدود 14 سال
ببین با این شرایط میتونی کنار بیای یا نه

----------


## Aminsa

> سلام
> ببخشید میشه یه توضیح بدی کسایی که کار گیرشون میاد تو فیزیک در چه زمینه ای هست؟ینی به جز استادی که اونم شغل کمی نیست چه شغلایی تو ایران براش هست؟


تاجایی که میدونم توی موسسه ipm هم میشه کار تحقیقاتی انجام داد!!در ضمن علی القاعده یکی که توی شریف فیزیک میخونه خیلی بعیده بمونه ایران!ولی خب گفتم یه نمونش ipm که میشه توش کار تحقیقاتی انجام داد.

----------


## Ultra

> سلام
> ببخشید میشه یه توضیح بدی کسایی که کار گیرشون میاد تو فیزیک در چه زمینه ای هست؟ینی به جز استادی که اونم شغل کمی نیست چه شغلایی تو ایران براش هست؟


شما یه توجهی توی تعداد فارغ التحصیلی های فیزیک بکنی میبنی که استاد شدن کار راحتی نیست
دانشگاه ما وقتی میخواد هیت علمی اضافه کنه یه کوهی از آدم میریزن واسه رزومه دادن
استاد شدن راحت نیست
میتونه توی انرژی هسته ای کار کنه
توی شرکت های الکترونیکی و تجهیزات پزشکی

فیزیک انعطاف زیادی داره ولی توی ایران کارهای تحقیقاتی صفره تقریبا

بعضیا که هواشناسی میخونن میتونن توی سازمان هواشناسی کار کنن
نجوم که انتها نداره
کلا فیزیک خیلی دامنش بازه

----------


## TAT

با این که فیزیک منعطف هست خیلی ومافقم 

خیلیییییییییییییی :Yahoo (4): 

چون به تقریب همه رشته های مهندسی بهش نیاز دارن 

و اصلا بدون فیزیک این امر امکان پذیر نیست

چون تنها کاری که مهندس ها انجام می دن این هست که 

یه زمینه از فیزیک رو انتخاب کنن و رو اون بخش به صورت تخصصی تر کار کنن

که این تخصصی شدن نیازمند سایر علوم هست که یکی از مهمتریناش ریاضیات ومی هست

نمونه بارز از منعطف بودن فیزیک پرفسور حسابی بودن(خدا رحمتشون کنه)

که کار هایی انجام دادن که امروزه ویا حتی تو اون دوران فقط از دست مهندس های بر می امده

مثلا ساخت مدار های الکتریکی و بسیاری از کار هایی دیگر

که این نمونه خودش نشون میده کسی که فیزیک می داند می تواند از پس این کار ها بر بیاد

امروزه هم تو دانشگاه ها اکثرا تو قسمت علوم پاییه کار های تحقیقاتی روی موضوعات تازه ی فیزیکی انجام می شود

که اگر این پژوهش ها نتیجه داشته باشن صد در صد یا موجب اختراع جدید یا پیشرفت در یک زمینه از علوم مهندسی یا سایر رشته ها می شود


بهترین استفاده از کسانی که در رشته های پاییه می شود کرد 

اکثرا در زمینه پژوهش یا شرکت دادن ان ها در پروژه های مهندسی هست 

بر فرض اگر بخواهیم یک چاپگر درست کنیم

خب احتمالا اولین چیزی که به نظر بقیه برای اجرایی این پروژه میرسه 

مهندسه برقه (برای قسمت الکتریکی) - مهندس مکانیک (برای قسمت مکانیکی ماجرا )- مهندس شیمی 
(برای قسمت مواد مورد استفاده )- و.....

خب
حتی اگر مهندس ها ذاتا هم اطلاعاتی در باره نحوه عمل کرد چاپ گر داشته باشد باز هم 
انچنان نخواهد بود که بتواند یک چاپ گر را بسازد

 ان چیزی که این زنجیره را به هم متصل و تکمیل می کند 

کسی است که فیزیک خوانده و اطلاعات بهتر وجمع تر راجع به الکترون و..... دارد 

که برای یک چاپگر لازم هست

----------


## reza77

> سلام
> دوستان من رشته ریاضی امسال کنکور دادم.
> برای انتخاب رشته مناسبم خیلی گیج شدم.
> نمی دونم برم رشته مهندسی مکانیک یا برق و یا علوم پایه مثل ریاضیات و کاربردها و یا فیزیک و مهندسی فیزیک.
> خودم رشته های علوم پایه رو خیلی دوست دارم. ولی خب با استقبال کمی که داره یه کم دودل شدم مثلا رتبه چهارهزار کشوری فیزیک دانشگاه شریف قبول شده و رتبه های پایین دویست برق شریف قبول شدن.
> خودم دوست ندارم فقط برم دانشگاه و بعدش برم یه کارخونه و یا جای دیگه کار کنم و همین و دیگه هیچ رشدی نداشته باشم.بیشتر دوست دارم روی تحقیقات و محیط دانشگاهی وقتم رو بزارم و شاید کمی در صنعت.
> مثلا افراد خیلی بزرگی فقط ریاضیات(نه مهندسی) خوندن مثل دکتر هشترودی ویا همین خانم میرزاخانی که خیلی هم معروفن(البته بنده درحد این دو بزرگوار نیستم.)
> میشه یه کم درباره رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه و مزایا و معایب و تفاوتشون بگید.
> ببخشید خیلی طولانی شد. ممنون.


اگه میخوای بری تو ایران سمت علوم پایه برو دبیری شو بخون چون هم حقوق ثابت و مزایا داره وگرنه غیر دبیری بدرد نمیخوره مهندسی هم که بازار کارش خیلی کمه

----------


## M-A.

سلام به همه
می خواستم بدونم از رشته علوم کامپیوتر برای مقطع کارشناسی ارشد می توان به رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر رفت؟

----------

